# Whiteside bits on sale at Incra



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Save on All Whiteside Router Bits at Incremental Tools


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's nice to see the 6mm and 10mm straight bits Mike. These are two very useful sizes.


----------

